# fly tying



## CThompson (Apr 20, 2005)

I am going to try fly tying and am looking at the starter kits from Bass Pro Shop. Are they good to start with to see if I like doing it? If I do get hooked into tying are the tools good to keep using or should I up grade.
Thank you for any info.

Chris


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

i just started this year and my wife bought me a starter kit from gander mtn. it was pretty cheap i think 50.00 ??? lots of good stuff in there with a how to book too but i also bought a buch of extra stuff its fun in my opion


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

I bought a cheap set off of Ebay last year and it works just fine for larger flies. The vise doesn't hold small dry fly hooks that well though.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

CThompson said:


> I am going to try fly tying and am looking at the starter kits from Bass Pro Shop. Are they good to start with to see if I like doing it? If I do get hooked into tying are the tools good to keep using or should I up grade.
> Thank you for any info.
> 
> Chris


You'll soon see what you like and what you dont like. Don't conned into buying the best. If it works for you then so be it. Anyone here ever get together and tie?


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

3 of the most important tools in flytying are the vise ,your scizzors and your bobbin---the hooks in the vise should not slip across the range of hooks that you will be generally using and the bobbin should never cut your thread---the kit will give you an indication whether you are going to stick with the hobby and you can invest accordingly with better quality tools

i use a regal vise that i bought when the first came out and tie everything from 3/0 tarpon flies to #26 tricos and the vise does not slip with no adjustments--i bought a rotary vise and sold it after using it for a while

get the best scizzors you can find and use cheap ones for heavy cutting and the good pair for fine work

ceramic tube or ruby tipped bobbins have been among the best ive used

you will be buying the other materials when you change patterns and hook sizes anyway

fishinpole: the firelands fff group is doing flytying once a week at sandy ridge--pm me if you want info


----------



## MadRad (May 8, 2005)

Just a heads up. The BUFF (buckeye united fly fishers) has a "lie and tie" every month at the BPS in the back room. I'm sure you would be more than welcome to come by and visit the the dozen or so tiers that come to spin yarns.

Drop by their web site and see what the schedule is. www.buckeyeflyfishers.com. If you want some tips or some spare material from a neighbor, drop me a line over in West Chester. Tight lines my friend.

Rick


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I just ordered some tying tools and materials and can't wait to tie also! good luck.


----------

